# Dr Chilton Visit - What Day Works For You?



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Good News Everybody! Dr. Chilton has agreed to come to your club to give a talk and answer questions about TWPD. Him and I have been shooting dates back and forth that would be good for him. He has two dates that would work best for him. Saturday March 19th and Sunday March 20th. Saturday the best. I'm starting a poll to see what date works for everyone.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

either one...just make sure it's in the afternoon.


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

*Saturday the 19th is good for me.
*


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

We're planning to be out of town that weekend.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Tex Guy said:


> We're planning to be out of town that weekend.


Too bad! I voted for Sunday just so that you and Tex Gal could be there.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Michael said:


> Too bad! I voted for Sunday just so that you and Tex Gal could be there.


That was very nice of you. We appreciate that. We're camping and looking so forward to it. Hope you have a great time. I know we will!


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Polls are still open but closes tomorrow. I need to give Dr. Chilton an answer this week. If you haven't voted, please do so.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Then it has been decided, March 20th will be our meeting with special guest, Dr Earl Chilton.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

/\--- sounds good, and I will bring my membership money $$$$$.


----------

